
FullStory – Track People in the Creepiest Way Possible - ffpip
https://telegra.ph/FullStory---Track-people-in-the-creepiest-way-possible-09-18
======
anayar
Why just FullStory? There are tons and tons of apps that do this...
[https://www.g2.com/categories/session-
replay](https://www.g2.com/categories/session-replay)

It's just session replay... in 2020... if we don't want to be tracked I think
it's on us at this point to use a blocker.

As someone who runs a site that uses this, I can tell you with 100% certainty
that without it we (a) would not be able to optimize user experience nearly as
well, (b) would not be able to serve customer support tickets nearly as well
and (c) would not be able to make product decisions at the velocity we want.

Not sure what folks are doing on sites like Notion, etc. that makes session
replay so creepy but also do we really think companies and startups have time
to sit and watch all the user sessions?

Seems like an unfair takedown to me.

~~~
ffpip
> Why just FullStory? There are tons and tons of apps that do this?

I've clearly mentioned they are not the only ones, but the most popular.

> if we don't want to be tracked I think it's on us at this point to use a
> blocker.

The main point of my post is to inform people this is happening, and use a
blocker.

> As someone who runs a site that uses this, I can tell you with 100%
> certainty that without it we (a) would not be able to optimize user
> experience nearly as well

Everything happens in the name of user experience. There is a limit to certain
things. What next? Sending an actual person to the customer and watching
everything they do on their desktop to improve user exp and serve support
tickets faster? Do you clearly tell your users that you are doing this?

What if I sat behind you and watched everything you do? I want to improve your
web experience, help you faster and help make your product decisions at the
velocity you want. Don't worry. You can use a blocker. But you don't know I am
watching you tho.

> but also do we really think companies and startups have time to sit and
> watch all the user sessions?

That's your excuse? Haven't you heard of artificial intelligence? It can move
through thousands of recordings in minutes.

> Not sure what folks are doing on sites like Notion

Notion has another privacy issue to be concerned off. This is not their main
concern. Their user generated notion pages expose the user's email, full name,
the collaboraters email and full names too.

> Seems like an unfair takedown to me.

Might seem so to you. I have no problem with it, but just to clear things, I
have nothing personal against them nor am I involved with any of their
competitors.

~~~
anayar
> That's your excuse? Haven't you heard of artificial intelligence? It can
> move through thousands of recordings in minutes.

Doing what nefarious activity exactly? I'm not sure good sir, but if we want
to make mountains out of molehills we're all free to do it... it's just an
analytics tool like any other with the one caveat that they recreate the
screen from DOM reconstruction instead of just sending over each and every
click event like every other marketing tool (Heap, Segment, Intercom - you
name it).

Sure, give users an opt out and respect that but otherwise the drama around
this stuff is pretty wild.

You don't use the same argument when entering a grocery store - you're being
tracked all over the place. Well, when you're on my website you're on my
property and I'll respect the governing rules that say what I can and can't do
without permission but hey, if you don't like it... leave?

